# How to test generator output?



## Borgerding (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello all,
I acquired a diesel generator a while back, and have a few questions hopefully someone can help me with.
The generator is run by a Lombardini diesel - model LDW1003 FOCS. It starts and runs great.
I'm told the generator is maybe 7-10kw, but all the tags/nameplates are missing from it. 
What I'm trying to do, is figure out how to test it/wire it. im not sure if it has any output, or how to even check for it. Where are the leads supposed to go? There is no control panel or "plug in" console, just 6 wires coming out from the back of the generator, they are labeled 1-6. (See picture).

Although i think i have a reasonable understanding of basic electrical circuits/wiring, I will admit that this is beyond me. 
I have a multi-tester, but im not sure how to use it on this? 

Any help would definitely be appreciated. Thanks


----------

